# weaving with painted warps



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

I know there are not a lot of people who do this as my teacher told me I was veturing into new territory but I figured I would mention it here in case it interests somebody... basically once your warp is on you paint on it and then weave.
I've only produced two pieces but now my teacher actually teaches it in her class using the loom i modified.
Here is a pic of my 1840ish loom(my favorite)...








and here is a pic of my first piece done with a painted warp, 'babies'.... not the greatest example but gives an idea of what can be done....









I'd love to see some other peoples stuff using this method... i'll post my other piece when i get a pic.

EDIT:
I just realized i should explain a bit.... my warp was white so I painted with the dark grey leaving only the babies(a copy of one of Escher's etchings) white. I then wove with off white, which lightened they grey. You can't see the detail in this image but every 3-6 inches is a fine silver thread which quite by accident evoked a lot of emotion from women regarding birth and cloning.


----------



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

Wow! 

The only painted warps I've done were all sort of variegated tie-dye colors. It never occured to me to try an actual image. That just looks really, really neat.


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

Jen H said:


> Wow!
> 
> The only painted warps I've done were all sort of variegated tie-dye colors. It never occured to me to try an actual image. That just looks really, really neat.


Thanks Jen! It's true this method is a lot easier for more abstract work where lines and definition may be less important, but if you have a good tight warp that doesn't move much detail can be achieved... and it's a challenge on my old beast lol... Hope you can post some pic


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

I've tried to show the images in their larger sizes but for some reason i just can't make it happen. Anybody using photobucket know what i'm doing wrong? Why they haven't made it idiot proof is beyond me lol

EDIT: ok found it


----------

